# Now I see....



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mexico forum is ghey.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Mexico forum is ghey.


i guess mtbr is part of the every day life routine hahahahaha and everyone is getting a break/vacation on this


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... you're part of it, what were you expecting?  

I come here everyday... many times a day. It's like watching paint dry on a wall. That funny as of late.

But let's see... from today, you kiddos should have plenty of time. Maybe too bizy last week.

Rzoz... he can't even watch down at his screen... much less type... not to mention ride.

Rito... he's kidnapped by his soon to be wedding arrangements. I also heard he can't access to mtbr.com when at his office.

Mada... he's a homer. What can you expect?  

Arivas made a comeback just to mention he's busy.

Jack Sparragus it's in an spiritual retirement at the Tibet off any bike. He parted with two of his bikes and he's been slow on building his Chameleon.

Then PerroMTB come only to post ghey pron stuff and FxVHS has his surrealist posts.

I could go on... Time to make spanish official language? 

Anyway, judging by df_meb, I could make a gross generalization and say that mtb'ers in mexico are not too fond on internet.

Oh... and fo-ism's are soo "demodè", soo 2005 that saying "this is ghey" makes you sounds... uh... 2004.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp & Co. :

Really I saw in the last times a general " cool down " in the differents mountain bikes forums , reasons ? I don´t know , I have some theory about this , in the next days I will write about my research

the last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp & Co. :
> 
> Really I saw in the last times a general " cool down " in the differents mountain bikes forums , reasons ? I don´t know , I have some theory about this , in the next days I will write about my research
> 
> the last biker.


Cool... I'll wait for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'll stick my laptop monitor at the celinig so I can read this ghey post.....

 

What did everyone did this weekend? Me.. I just did nothing


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What did everyone did this weekend? Me.. I just did nothing


Just spending time with my wife... Went to Desierto, but to make some BBQ... I had a hard time watching all those guys in bikes, and I just staring... dang :bluefrown:

We may be traveling this weekend, so it will be another spent off the bike weekend.


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

LOL, I neva posted porn:blush:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ya know... compared to the action on the Nevada forum (where I live), the Mexican board is hopping! We had a brief activity spree on that board for the last week or two, but generally there are just a few postings from Las Vegas and nothing within a six hour drive from where I live. That`s why I come here to visit you guys.

Remember that a lot of people don`t ride much in the winter because of the temperature or the snow. When they aren`t riding most of them probably don`t think often about bikes. Maybe things will pick up again soon when the snow melts off the trails and we can all ride without hats and jackets. Last Biker, is your theory different?


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Mexico forum is ghey.


You are in the mexico board, if you want, you could make it heterosexual rather than ghey by posting some interesting threads :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Even though I'm no longer "officially" in Mexico, this is where I like to check in.

Just got back from an awesome 4 day trip to Arkansas.

6 guys, 7 bikes, all our camping gear. One big van with a 4 bike rack. Watching Disorder DVDs all the way there. Killer singletrack. Sweet.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Even though I'm no longer "officially" in Mexico, this is where I like to check in.
> 
> Just got back from an awesome 4 day trip to Arkansas.
> 
> 6 guys, 7 bikes, all our camping gear. One big van with a 4 bike rack. Watching Disorder DVDs all the way there. Killer singletrack. Sweet.


Did the Louises perform?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Did the Louises perform?


They were awesome, I needed them on some of the descents.

Oh, got to try out a Niner air 9. Pretty damn cool bike.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> They were awesome, I needed them on some of the descents.
> 
> Oh, got to try out a Niner air 9. Pretty damn cool bike.


Cool...

29'ers are spot on for you and your height... It makes perfect sense. I like the RIP 9.... That's a bike that makes me lust.... badly.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> Even though I'm no longer "officially" in Mexico, this is where I like to check in.
> 
> Just got back from an awesome 4 day trip to Arkansas.
> 
> 6 guys, 7 bikes, all our camping gear. One big van with a 4 bike rack. Watching Disorder DVDs all the way there. Killer singletrack. Sweet.


That trip sounds really nice, good to hear you had a cool ride. You should post some pics man, let us see the tracks you go into they must be really nice.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What did everyone did this weekend? Me.. I just did nothing


Ride 

The weather is finally improving..and I convinced a buddy to get a new bikes.. and he is having a blast


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ive been off the bike for a while, we had some über building UGI over at work and had to move last week. which meant I temporarily became an overpaid chalan for 3 days leaving me with some mayor muscle aches all weekend long. 

but I will ride tomorrow and post about the ride. I will have to ride my trusty 'ol hardtail cuz I still havent fixed (replaced) the rim on my flux. so, a HT review is always interesting!

btw heres a crappy cell phone pic from my new workplace (6th floor). you can sort of see the zapoteco, wich is my main riding spot!


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> You are in the mexico board, if you want, you could make it heterosexual rather than ghey by posting some interesting threads :thumbsup:


could it be bisexual? =O

hahahahahahah

i say we full the forum with Spam!
hahahahaha


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

wow, having that working view must be really nice


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Not really visiting the Turner forum lately.. Fortunatelly, Im spending a few days in Acapulco with the family 

I brought the road bike though, there is a nice ride from here to Barra Vieja.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Barra Vieja..... my grandparents have the seafood monopoly in there... top notch food and drinksssss

Look for a palapa of Mr. Vargas or something, if you find it then tell them you know the son of David Vargas, you may get a nice piña colada.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

No sé, igual y en México preferimos rodar a navegar...  
Es sólo una idea.  
Saludos!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> That trip sounds really nice, good to hear you had a cool ride. You should post some pics man, let us see the tracks you go into they must be really nice.


I forgot to charge up my camera :madman:, but my friend took some pics:

http://picasaweb.google.com/chad.netto/BikeTripNearHotSpringsArkansas


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Barra Vieja..... my grandparents have the seafood monopoly in there... top notch food and drinksssss
> 
> Look for a palapa of Mr. Vargas or something, if you find it then tell them you know the son of David Vargas, you may get a nice piña colada.


I did that today and thet threw me out!!! 

Im planning on riding out there again on saturday, If I see your folks place I'll stop by. Did you know that if you keep going a few more miles, you get to "Las Lomas de Chapultepec"? Seriouly, its the name of a town there!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, a small trhead hijack in the best forum tradition; do you still keep the Spot? is there much overlap between this and the flux for the type of riding one normally finds around here? you know just tinkering some ideas...

El Rivas


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

arivas said:


> Hi, a small trhead hijack in the best forum tradition; do you still keep the Spot? is there much overlap between this and the flux for the type of riding one normally finds around here? you know just tinkering some ideas...


Thas a very good question, especially because the Spot is so versatile. I had the Spot built maybe 1 pound heavier than the Flux, and found that never used the Flux because of the overlap you mention...

Now that I built the Spot up with the Gravity Dropper, Coil Shock and a Pike up front, the bike is better downhil but you can feel the weight on the climbs. On the other hand, I put lighter tires on the Flux and a longer Stem so its more XC oriented.

For longer, less technical rides I'll take the Flux, for steep technical rides I take the Spot! Now I can take the bike that suits the terrain!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

The build I have in mind is at 11.4 kg (or at least thats what the site claims!), it doesn´t has a gravity droper nor a pike, I doubt that at my weight a coil shock would work for me... The part of the veratility atracts me but I still have to pedal my way home.
On the other hand a friend of mine wants to test the flux and in return he's lending me his dos niner, I´m quite intrigued by the 29'er stuff... those bikes are FAST on the flat parts, I'm wondering if I can pedal up one of those things (the Sultan build would be 11.7 kg), thanks for your input, at the worst, from what I gather I can't go wrong having 2 Turners...
(still just thinking...!)

El Rivas


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

arivas said:


> The build I have in mind is at 11.4 kg (or at least thats what the site claims!), it doesn´t has a gravity droper nor a pike, I doubt that at my weight a coil shock would work for me... The part of the veratility atracts me but I still have to pedal my way home.
> On the other hand a friend of mine wants to test the flux and in return he's lending me his dos niner, I´m quite intrigued by the 29'er stuff... those bikes are FAST on the flat parts, I'm wondering if I can pedal up one of those things (the Sultan build would be 11.7 kg), thanks for your input, at the worst, from what I gather I can't go wrong having 2 Turners...
> (still just thinking...!)
> 
> El Rivas


If you get the the Spot and decide to keep it light, it will have a lot of overlap with the Flux. Good thing you have a smaller size and can probably unload it easier if you decide, or you can turn the Flux in to a dedicated XC race rig.

The 29s sound nice, I'd love to try one sometime! Good luck with the decision!

The


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

That sounds more like the plan, keeping the flux as an XC race rig; still have to see when budget allows, anyway it seems that there isn't too many stock of Spots nor Sultans.Thenks for the advice!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

You could sell the Flux, and get a ML2.... lighter and as capable as a 5-Spot and yet, more pedal friendly. If you still like the idea of two bikes, get a longer travel fork and a more trail-worthy wheelset.

As the ad says, think a Racer-X on steroids. A bike that handles and pedals like a R-X but yet, it can descend as a Switchblade (or 5-Spot for what matters). It weighs 5.8 pounds vs. the 6.2 of the Spot and 5.5 of the Flux. The Racer-X weighs 5.25" in comparison.

It has 4" and 5" travel settings in case you want to race it or just having fun out there.

Now they come with 3 years warranty and anodized.

Another good "one bike does it all" are the Chumba XCL and the Ironhorse Hollowpoint MKIII.

Oh.... the Racer-X 29'er is available too...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

New Chumba Evo AM .. 'nuff said!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2936948


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Retards, you cant compete against Dave Weagle










Ska Todd's


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> You could sell the Flux, and get a ML2.... lighter and as capable as a 5-Spot and yet, more pedal friendly. If you still like the idea of two bikes, get a longer travel fork and a more trail-worthy wheelset.
> 
> As the ad says, think a Racer-X on steroids. A bike that handles and pedals like a R-X but yet, it can descend as a Switchblade (or 5-Spot for what matters). It weighs 5.8 pounds vs. the 6.2 of the Spot and 5.5 of the Flux. The Racer-X weighs 5.25" in comparison.
> 
> ...


You sir, are a Titus Whore!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You sir, are a Titus Whore!!!


Naaaah!!!

What else is new?? :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You sir, are a Titus Whore!!!


...And proud of it!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Retards, you cant compete against Dave Weagle


I can't... but sure that Mr. Horst Leitner and Jon Whyte sure can...

Sincerely, poor Dave hasn't landed in the best ground for his design to become more widespread.

Ironhorses are rather heavy and not what you'd call high end. That said, I'd love to have one and the MKIII is in the list of the bikes to replace my SB when the time comes.

If it wouldn't be for the DW-Link and other neat ideas by Dave, they would be still in bike's Hades. So the brand is not still perceived as high end... OTOH, if you want a high end DW bike, you have to shell out the money for an IF Tungsten Electrode and that will set you back like 4 grands frame only.

There's the unobtainium Ibis Mojo.... but I would not consider a full carbon bike... yet.

I like Dave a lot... he once replied to a post of mine about the chainstay tube on the MKIII... I was saying it looked like having many bends - which is not the best on tubes, to which he replied the tube has gone through a long process that ensured its mechanical soundness... I guess he saved themselves all that lengthy process and got in there a CNC'ed part. Cool.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> I can't... but sure that Mr. Horst Leitner and Jon Whyte sure can...
> 
> Sincerely, poor Dave hasn't landed in the best ground for his design to become more widespread.
> 
> ...


Yeah dave weagle sucks. Everyone who rides iron horses are complete tools :nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ironhorse is gaining a LOT of popularity, believe me I spend most of my time on the DHFR forum and its gaining a lot of attention, especially 7points and Sundays....

Also with some visits to General Discussion and AM forums as well as Ridemonkey I see *a lot* of IH chit chat...

IH is really stepping things up with awesome designs and reliable builds.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah dave weagle sucks. Everyone who rides iron horses are complete tools :nono:


I seriously wish you die.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ironhorse is gaining a LOT of popularity, believe me I spend most of my time on the DHFR forum and its gaining a lot of attention, especially 7points and Sundays....
> 
> Also with some visits to General Discussion and AM forums as well as Ridemonkey I see *a lot* of IH chit chat...
> 
> IH is really stepping things up with awesome designs and reliable builds.


So does Giant, Spesh and else... come on, I didn't say they suck. I regard them highly... especially Dave as the biggest asset in IH's line-up.

Their bikes are great, but still need an extra to get ahead of the pack, but certainly they have made the comeback of the century.

You can understand this as "IF Dave quits on IH, the brand will be again competing with Huffy". Go through all the design features and they're all sensible and cool... brought to them by Dave. The 10mm pivots, the larger dia rockers.... I know what IH is on. Is not that I'm basing my comments on lack of knowledge of the brand.

Wow... forgot to mention that Sam Hill put them on the map again a couple years still on a HL bike.

Again, IH makes great bikes and they still a great bang for the buck... But it's not like they make the best bikes out there. And once again, I'll consider them when the time to replace my SB comes.... especially the IH MKIII 2007


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, I just said that they are gaining a lot of popularity, not saying they are the best company out there...

I know about Dave, he is a big big part in the RD and design department in IronHorse, thats why I'm his fan XD


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Kind of imagine you would sugest something like that... I did consider the racer 29 but it seems that it's not particularly comfy as an all day do it all bike, it seems to keep more the racer status and for that I have a Flux =P! Besides it only comes in red wich I don't like at all...
The ML2 while sligtly "cheaper" (about 300 USD with same components for a a spot) has those carbon stays... although I don't have to doubt about Titus C.S. I would always be nervous about damaging those parts. Also I prefer the bushings to the bearing solution on the Titus, besides selling a Flux for a titus... mmm... that doesn't sounds right to me =)
I'll keep both bikes, with a Spot "light" as the more likely option... Now I'm trying to decide between the Pike 456 air (?) or the Talas 32 RLC... of course and scrunging the coaches to find every lost peso!

El Rivas


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Pike 454 Air U-turn.. no question :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> besides selling a Flux for a titus... mmm... that doesn't sounds right to me =)
> 
> El Rivas


That should be the right thing to do... but I can't help you on that one. 

As for the bushing/bearing issue... So far, my 2004 is on original bearings for our local weather. So I find it a moot point. But to each his own.

BTW... Go for the Pike.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

MkIII with pike 










You know you want it...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> MkIII with pike


That's a beauty...

I'm liking it a lot... I wish they'd be a bit lighter, but I like the suspension, design features, geometry, etc.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> That's a beauty...
> 
> I'm liking it a lot... I wish they'd be a bit lighter, but I like the suspension, design features, geometry, etc.


I knew those Knobby Nics and full extension seatpost were gonna catch your eye  :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I knew those Knobby Nics and full extension seatpost were gonna catch your eye  :thumbsup:


Well... Shimano brakes and Mavic wheels are a deal breaker for me... 

Magura and DT catch my eye BAD!!! (next rims on the my Hopes sometime down the line)

NN's are a nice touch, but the setback on the post looks something for someone who missed the size of the frame.

I love the straight seat tube... you don't need a Gravity Dopper...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... Shimano brakes and Mavic wheels are a deal breaker for me...
> 
> Magura and DT catch my eye BAD!!! (next rims on the my Hopes sometime down the line)
> 
> ...


hey.. watch your comments about setback posts and shimano brakes


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What do you have against Mavic wheels? They are teh shiznitz


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

crisillo said:


> hey.. watch your comments about setback posts and shimano brakes


Yeah warp :nono: You mess with shimano brakes and you mess with us ehh :madmax: Im gonna send my homies to knock some sense into you....

Wait. Im already biased and I have not even tried them yet


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> What do you have against Mavic wheels? They are teh shiznitz


Nothing really... I just prefer DT Swiss.They still don't have a nice rim for DH (I guess they had a few 6.1's breaking), but for AM/light FR and XC they're top notch.

They make kick arse hubs, so good that Magura rebrands them and they also make nice spokes for the people who don't like (or can't afford) their wheel systems.

However, I'd take Mavic over Easton as for wheels for example.

For a complete wheel, I'd go custom as opposed as a system wheel, being it DT or Mavic.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Nothing really... I just prefer DT Swiss.They still don't have a nice rim for DH (I guess they had a few 6.1's breaking), but for AM/light FR and XC they're top notch.
> 
> They make kick arse hubs, so good that Magura rebrands them and they also make nice spokes for the people who don't like (or can't afford) their wheel systems.
> 
> ...


Warp: I'm sorry to tell you, after your biased comments in this post, you no longer have any credibility in the Mexico Forum.... :eekster:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp Is The Biggest Magura Whore On Earth


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp Is The Biggest Magura Whore On Earth


...and proud of it.... :thumbsup:


----------

